# Considering start using FreeBSD



## christhegeek (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm  a linux user since 1999 , I have tried FreeBSD for some time I made a bunch of successful installations, I'm a "free software" enthusiast and even fanatic I can say and FreeBSD seems to be the right choice.  I'm using kdenlive on linux but it is very very unstable with many crashes without any reason at all after that I launch kdenlive again and continue working until the next crash and the next until I finish my project, do you think FreeBSD would be more stable with kdenlive and other video editors?
The only thing that keeps me from make it my daily driver is that I can't make kdenlive and shotcut to work with GPU acceleration (I have reported a bug), I don't know if zoom.us conference AND Viber works with wine.
Also I have a question, I have two graphics cards 1) nvidia 1050ti  2) Amd RX580 nitro+   do you think its better to use the NVidia for FreeBSD?


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 13, 2020)

Apart from a rough feeling that application stability (or instability) rarely is a question of the OS you use it on ... to answer your questions, the easiest way is: just try.

You might have better results on FreeBSD (typically because the port isn't as heavily modified as some packages by some Linux distributions, and maybe more up-to-date) or worse results (which happens quite often because the software is developed upstream with only Linux in mind, or because e.g. drm drivers are more up-to-date on Linux).


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 13, 2020)

I have successfully used an Nvidia 1050Ti on FreeBSD and an AMD RX570. I had issues with the 1050 but those were (I believe) my monitor not liking DP and that video card. DVI on my old monitor with that card worked perfectly. Zero issues with the RX570 and my monitor on DP.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 13, 2020)

Well i'm not very confident with the rx580 so i guess i should use nvidia. Nvidia has official freebsd driver you can download from its page and seems to care about freebsd.
Amd don't care even for linux its proprietary driver amdgpu-pro is a joke ! 
In this days of quarantine i have plenty of time i would go to work for 2 days a week only  , so i will have more time to do a nice freebsd installation.
Do you know if there is a faster mirror ? the default is slow it maybe gives me the most 700kbytes per  second where other times it go even beyond. 
Is there a fast mirror that can use my fast internet speed ?
I ask you that cause i need to install it on my laptop too !



Sevendogsbsd said:


> I have successfully used an Nvidia 1050Ti on FreeBSD and an AMD RX570. I had issues with the 1050 but those were (I believe) my monitor not liking DP and that video card. DVI on my old monitor with that card worked perfectly. Zero issues with the RX570 and my monitor on DP.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Apr 13, 2020)

AMD is more far open source friendly than Nvidia. I have never tried installing the driver from Nvidia's site - I have always used the driver in ports or packages. No trouble with AMD either, works fine in both Linux and FreeBSD. 

Mirrors are by geoip/location: in other words you get the fastest mirror for your area automatically. They aren't fast, at least in my experience.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 13, 2020)

If i change to a mirror from europe maybe it will help.
If you think amd is compatible with freebsd because i remember from the past they said nvidia is better.,



Sevendogsbsd said:


> AMD is more far open source friendly than Nvidia. I have never tried installing the driver from Nvidia's site - I have always used the driver in ports or packages. No trouble with AMD either, works fine in both Linux and FreeBSD.
> 
> Mirrors are by geoip/location: in other words you get the fastest mirror for your area automatically. They aren't fast, at least in my experience.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Apr 15, 2020)

Regarding GPU rendering, I use an AMD card , Option "AccelMethod" "EXA" , glxgears returns 2000 fps
Regarding GPU processing, I have no knowledge.


----------



## jmos (Apr 15, 2020)

kdenlive… I'm using it since 2014 or 2015, at that time with Debian. It crashed every 15 to 30 minutes, so I get used to the saving shortcut  Since then there were some more stable, and some really unstable versions out. Nowadays it is okay to me: The actual version crashed me in ~3 full days only once (FreeBSD). But sometimes it uses the complete 16GB memory by droping in a simple image to the file list - using the "open file" dialog works here better than drag&drop. So to answer your question: It is still not stable, but better than ever before. And it is usable with FreeBSD.

Concerning video card I just can say: I'm using a fanless NVIDIA 1030 without  any problems.


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 16, 2020)

I have tried freebsd with an rx580 it gave me the impression that its not the ideal even if the driver is open source , with nvidia i had better experience.
One thing i don't like in freebsd is the slow servers ,its slow when i'm installing packages and because i have a 50mbps internet speed it seems too slow for me,other linux distros uses all the badwidth to download packages and the process happens in a blink of the eye, large updates takes 3 to 5 minutes maximum. This is  my only issue.
I'm gonna use freebsd with my nvidia seems a better idea.



jmos said:


> kdenlive… I'm using it since 2014 or 2015, at that time with Debian. It crashed every 15 to 30 minutes, so I get used to the saving shortcut  Since then there were some more stable, and some really unstable versions out. Nowadays it is okay to me: The actual version crashed me in ~3 full days only once (FreeBSD). But sometimes it uses the complete 16GB memory by droping in a simple image to the file list - using the "open file" dialog works here better than drag&drop. So to answer your question: It is still not stable, but better than ever before. And it is usable with FreeBSD.
> 
> Concerning video card I just can say: I'm using a fanless NVIDIA 1030 without  any problems.


----------

